# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Tool] [Closed Beta] Exclusive OSRS Cheat Client!

## Calder

*Who are you guys?*

All three of us are veterans from the scene, dating back to 2004-2005. We were involved with projects such as Aryan back in its heyday, among other more technical and less gameplay-centric projects (backend stuff, bytecode analysis, deobfuscation). For legal reasons we've opted to not make use of our more recognizable names from the past, and instead create new aliases.

Make sure ad block is off, or the thread will not display correctly!

----------


## ashgg83

Testing this now, makes OSRS extremely efficient with ease. this client makes high intensive clicking into enjoyable low intensive gameplay with even more efficient results than manual gameplay. the developers implement ideas directly from the beta users and make new features daily, I highly recommend getting onto the beta before the available spots are filled.

----------


## babygurl

I vouch for this.. It is insane what it can do.. I have tested the 3 tick mining, bank gearing, herb cleaning and some others and its insane to use

----------


## Moggraa

Any progress update?

----------


## Calder

> Any progress update?


I don't think we will post any further updates to the general public, but instead will keep them to people in our discord. Beta is coming to an end, there is no set date, and access is still available per request until the day we go live.

----------


## skiller420

is access to this client/discord still available?

----------


## Anon1517

> is access to this client/discord still available?


I would like to know too, I sent a PM a few days ago but no answer.

----------


## Calder

> I would like to know too, I sent a PM a few days ago but no answer.


I can't see the PM, the answer is that we're now past beta, the reason we haven't updated the thread yet is that we're waiting for our ad to be finished and published.

----------


## Anon1517

> I can't see the PM, the answer is that we're now past beta, the reason we haven't updated the thread yet is that we're waiting for our ad to be finished and published.


Really? Weird. How did the beta go? Did any account get banned or nothing yet?

----------


## Calder

> Really? Weird. How did the beta go? Did any account get banned or nothing yet?


We've had a few bans, and the features which are suspected to have caused them have either been altered or removed. We're continuously monitoring the situation, but our most popular features seem safe as of yet.

----------

